# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ  1989 (12 Νοεμβρίου - Novotel, Αθήνα)

## Polyneikos

Για 4η συνεχόμενη χρονιά,διοργανώθηκε το 5ο κατά σειρά MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ, στο ξενοδοχείο Novotel.

To 1985,νικητής ο Σπύρος  Μπουρνάζος
Το 1986, ο Τασος Μώρος
Το 1987, ο Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης
Το 1988, ο Γιάννης Γκίνης




Το 5 στα 5 από αυτη την φωτογραφία, ποιος το εχει;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## argyrakis

Ε καλά ρε μην ξεχνάτε ότι εγώ είμαι και μικρό παιδί

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απο δεξιά ο χρήστος κεχαγιάς , ο σακης ο τσιλικούδης , ο γιάννης κοπαρίδης , τον επόμενο πολύ γνωστός μου διαφεύγει το όνομα γιατι ενω παλιός έχουμε και το θέμα της μνήμης και μετα ο αντώνης ο κανταράκης αν δεν κάνω λάθος το επίθετο γιατι με τους προηγούμενους έχουμε και παρτίδα φιλική  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε μας λείπει ο ενας,όντως ήταν γνωστος την δεκετια του 80 με αρκετες συμμετοχες ! :03. Thumb up: Που ειναι οι παλιοσειρες να συμπληρωσουν το παζλ; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κατσιπουρνιας;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κατσιπουρνιας;


Σωστος ο Χρήστος  :03. Thumb up: 

Μρ Οδυσσεια 1989

1η θεση ο Αντωνης Κανταρακης,ομογενης από την Αυστραλία,ο οποίος είχε κερδισει το Μr Αυστραλια




2η θεση ο Γιαννης Κατσιπουρνιάς




3η θεση ο Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης



4η θεση ο Γιαννης Κοπαρίδης

----------


## Polyneikos

Μr Oδύσσεια 1989 - Μέρος 1ο-

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μr Oδύσσεια 1989 - Μέρος 2ο-

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η μάχη του Overall

----------


## Polyneikos

O νικητής Αντώνης Κανταράκης

----------


## Polyneikos

Η κατηγορία +80

----------

